# ripperX



## crito (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi,

I'm a total newbie to FreeBSD. Installed audio/ripperx, but it will only run as root. I'd rather not. Any help out there?


----------



## tingo (Jun 21, 2011)

You need to give your user access to necessary device (the CD-ROM perhaps). Read the Handbook, it has all the answers you need.


----------



## pbd (Jun 23, 2011)

Default permissions for CD-ROM device are:


```
% ls -l /dev/acd0
c[color="Red"]r[/color]w-[color="Red"]r[/color]-----  1 [FILE]root [/FILE] [FILE]operator[/FILE]    0,  84 23 Ärv 08:22 /dev/acd0
```

So, you need to be either root or in the operator group. If you need to change owner or permissions to /dev/acd0, do it in /dev/devfs.conf. For example to give *all users* read and root read-write permissions:


```
perm   acd0   0766
```

and reboot the machine or restart devfs:

[cmd=]/etc/rc.d/devfs restart[/cmd]


----------

